# General > Farming & Crofting >  Duck and Ducklings

## Kevin Milkins

Two year old Aylesbury duck with five ducklings about a week old for sale, £15.00 No heat required. 
Please message me an email address to send pictures.

----------


## bluescapa

> Two year old Aylesbury duck with five ducklings about a week old for sale, £15.00 No heat required. 
> Please message me an email address to send pictures.


Can I have this please, where do I pick up.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have left a pm for you.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Sold, thanks for the replies.

----------

